# AC3SP.exe has stopped working



## Boy12 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello GBATempers! 
I have a pretty anoying problem with Assassins Creed III.
So sunday i bought the game from my gameshop, installed it, and starter playing
But when i am at the title screen, it gives the error: AC3SP.exe has stopped working
In event viewer it says that this is caused by nvwgf2um.dll, thread exception code 0x0000005
Could someone please help me? I really wanna play this game!
BTW: i play this in bootcamp, now i have Windows 8, but when i played this game earlier in Windows 7 (borrowed it from a friend) i had no problems at all. I also had to update my NVidia geforce 320m graphics card, due the fact that my old ones didnt work.
Thanks for reading, and excuse me if made any spelling errors (typed this on a iPhone) i Will paste the full log when Im home. Thanks in advance!
EDIT: already tried running it in compactability mode, i do get past the title, but it crashes right after the intro when starting a new game, it crashes when i go into graphics settings or other settings, and sometimes it doesnt crash after the intro, but when i go into actual gameplay, it is really unplayable ( maybe 10 fps or so) and no it isnt because my computer is shit, when i had Windows 7 i got around 30 - 60 fps but it was still very playable back in 7.


----------



## Boy12 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh and the specs:
MacBook Pro bought in Summer 2010
NVidia GeForce 320m
4GB ram
2,4 core 2 duo processor


----------



## Boy12 (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's the log:

Fault bucket -652147030, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: AC3SP.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 5155b7ef
P4: nvwgf2um.dll
P5: 9.18.13.2018
P6: 518fe597
P7: c0000005
P8: 001b447e
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Kain\AppData\Local\Temp\WER84F9.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\AppCrash_AC3SP.exe_d08e265a34efdb1243c73f2ef53a794e2a43497_0d60a600

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 85e59b82-d39b-11e2-b02a-58b035981576
Report Status: 0
Hashed bucket: 4c8b936c0ff968a621bcdda670368833


----------



## Boy12 (Jun 14, 2013)

I found two fixes for anyone else experiencing this problem!

*Fix 1 (This is what i did):* If you have windows 8,then delete your bootcamp partition (make a backup first ALL DATA WILL BE LOST!) ,and do a fresh install of Windows 7, this fixed all my graphic card problems for me ,and i got Assassin's Creed III working now!

*Fix 2: *Downgrade your graphics card driver to it's original state *NOTE! *After downgrading your graphics card, you may not be able to see your Windows 8 desktop anymore! It will just be a black screen, and Windows 8 will become useless unless you boot it in safe mode, where you can see your desktop. 

I hope atleast one of these fixes will work for you!
Leave some feedback if this worked for you!


----------

